# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Looking for a concreter that can do spoon drains ?

## MSK

Hi, 
I'm looking at getting a concreter to do a 25m spoon drain 900mm wide, would anyone know any concreter's that specialise or have the ability to do spoon drains ? I am in Melb S.E 
Cheers,

----------

